# Sophia Loren's Tiramisu



## mish (Jan 27, 2005)

Sophia Loren's Tiramisu
Serving Size:8
EGGS, 3 separated 
SUGAR, 5 tbl 
MASCARPONE CHEESE, 6 oz 
LADYFINGERS, 1 lg pkg (approximately 36) 
ORANGE LIQUEUR, 1 c 
ESPRESSO COFFEE, 1 c 
BITTER CHOCOLATE, 2 oz, grated 
UNSWEETENED COCOA POWDER, 1/2 c, or 2 oz grated bittersweet chocolate 

Combine egg yolks & sugar in a medium-sized bowl & beat well. In a separate bowl, beat the egg whites to stiff peaks. 

In a third, larger bowl, combine egg yolk mixture w mascarpone, then fold in egg whites to produce a creamy mixture. Arrange a tight layer of ladyfingers in 9x12" serving dish. Using a spoon, drizzle about half the liqueur & half the espresso over ladyfingers. 

Cover ladyfingers w mascarpone mixture & grated chocolate, & dust w a little more than half the cocoa. Cover filling w second layer of ladyfingers & drizzle w remaining liqueur & espresso. Place dish in refrigerator at least 12 hrs. 

(Tiramisu can be made 24 hrs in advance). Top w remaining cocoa before serving.

(Think I read somewhere a quote from Sophia...Everything I have/am? I owe to spaghetti.)


----------



## mudbug (Jan 27, 2005)

oh, maaaan, mish!!...more decisions...........


----------



## mish (Jan 27, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> oh, maaaan, mish!!...more decisions...........



Hiya Mudbug.

Oh my Oh my, mama mia, do I LOVE tiramisu.  Must have at least have dozen recipes.  Wave at me & I'll post em.  Life doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 27, 2005)

Waving here!

mish, my Italian-heritage girlfriend is a massage therapist, so the more recipes of tiramisu I can make for her the more free massages I will get.
Bring 'em on.


----------



## mish (Jan 27, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Waving here!
> 
> mish, my Italian-heritage girlfriend is a massage therapist, so the more recipes of tiramisu I can make for her the more free massages I will get.
> Bring 'em on.



You got it kiddo.  Give me some time to get all my tiramisus together.  Meanwhile, if anyone has some more tiramisu for us...bring it on.  Mud, there's a restaurant near me called Tiramisu.  I don't dare go in or I'll devour every one.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 27, 2005)

mish mudbug here is another recipe for a tiramisu that is for the budget concious.  I normally make this for large parties (60+ people) and purchasing this much mascarpone is not easy on my wallet so I substitute.  I can guarantee though that you will never miss mascarpone nor eggs in my recipe.  I have made it for potlucks and office parties and it always gets rave reviews.  Give it a shot:

1/2 packet of cream cheese (4 oz) at room temperature
2 cups of heavy cream
1 tsp of vanilla extract
2 tsp of almond extract
premade and cooled coffee
unsweetened cocoa powder
ladyfingers or slices of pound cake
sugar to taste (I add about a 1/4 cup)

You can easily double this recipe

In a stand mixer or any other hand mixer, beat the cream cheese until it's nice and smooth.  I use the paddle attachment on my Kitchen Aid to do this.  Now switch to the balloon attachment and pour in the heavy cream to the cream cheese mixture, along with the sugar and extracts until it's nice and light. 

Get a large pyrex pan.  Pour your coffee in a bowl and start assembling. 

First a layer of coffee dipped ladyfingers or cake slices, followed by half of the cream mixture followed by ladyfingers and once again the cream mixture.  Sprinkle generously with cocoa powder and forget about it for atleast 24 hours. 

It's a great party dish because to get the optimum flavor it must be made in advance.  I normally make it 2-3 days before the party and keep it chilled in the refrigerator.  

I also make a tropical version of this - not a tiramisu but following the same principle.  I use orange and pineapple juice for dipping the ladyfingers and I mix in fruit segments or crushed pineapples with my cream.  I then top it with toasted almonds and colored sugars and serve it in the summer time.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 27, 2005)

No kidding on the price of mascarpone, Yakuta!  I had to get two 8 oz. packages at $4.99 each.

On the back of the package of ladyfingers I found this recipe for substitute mascarpone:  

8 oz cream cheese
1/4 cup sour cream
2 T whipping cream

I used this recipe to make another little pan of tiramisu since I had more than enough ladyfingers.  We will have this one tonight, and the other one is for the girls tomorrow night.  Will report on both.

Thanks for your recipe!  The tropical one sounds excellent as well.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 27, 2005)

Yakuta, your recipe sounds great!  Thanks!

Mud, thanks for telling us the sub on the back of the ladyfingers package, too.  It's much more affordable than mascarpone!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2005)

i've always seen tiramisu made by dipping the ladyfingers in an espresso bath before layering them in the dish. the trick was to get them just moist enough without making them soggy. after lining the bowl with dipped ladyfingers, you then spread the moscarpone/egg whites/sugar mix over it. then another layer of dipped ladyfingers, and so on...


----------



## mudbug (Jan 27, 2005)

me too, bucky, but I'm trying one PA found.  You layer plain ladyfingers, then raspberry jam with orange liquer mixed in, then the mascarpone, then raspberries (I forgot these on the first layer), and then repeat the whole layering thing.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 27, 2005)

I think some recipes call for the technique mud's using instead of the traditional technique bucky mentioned to try to avoid over-soaking the ladyfingers.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2005)

mmmm, the raspberry tiramisu looks good. my favorite dessert, same as mish. i'm starting to think she's my long lost twin sister...


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 27, 2005)

It's a major weakness of mine, too.  That and ice cream.


----------



## middie (Jan 27, 2005)

thinking this is sophia's fountain of youth  :?:


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 27, 2005)

If only eating a ton of tiramisu and pasta could keep us young and beautiful!


----------



## mish (Jan 27, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> thinking this is sophia's fountain of youth  :?:



Then I'll have what she's having.

BT, gimme a minute to think of a good comeback   

These recipes sound to die for.  Oh, boy, oh boy.  Tiramisu me.


----------

